# Raineship / Transawesome / Raine Scott / Michael Scott/Rainydazer



## GS 281 (Jul 22, 2016)

Facebook | Twitter | Private Twitter | Instagram | Tumblr
LinkedIn | Personal Website | Personal Website II | YouCaring​









Raine is a transtrender neckbeard fucking e-beggar that the amazing @Hellfire found when researching Zoe Quinn. Kudos to @Hellfire this guy is a mess.

Interested in fucking Raine? You probably won't fit his high standards unless you're Striker Wolf.



Spoiler













Bask in that after-fuck glow






Sailor Moon is some real shit to Raine. Raine missed out on Sailor Moon as a kid because his parents tried to prevent him from becoming a faggot, but he has determination.



> I wish I could say I grew up watching Sailor Moon, however that wasn’t the case. I was raised in a way that to embrace anything feminine was inherently negative for me as a boy. It wasn’t until I got older, roughly 16 years old that I really went back to watch it. The original series was interesting, and carried with it a sense of universal justice within the plots. When I went to watch it, I ended up doing so by watching the Japanese version with subtitles. There was a lot of “filler” also, though oddly it never seemed to bug me.



Here he is totally passing as a sailor girl in the most feminine way possible.

http://transawesome.com/sailor-moon-reminds-me-of-my-feminine-potential/
http://archive.md/eu1H6



http://transawesome.com/sailor-mercury-punk-look/
http://archive.md/8e3DW

Gender identity seems to be a sore spot with Raine. What confuses me about his objections to being misgendered is that it is not entirely clear what gender he is, or even how he identifies. Gender is a paradox with this guy, and as complex as he makes it, he becomes frustrated when people question his gender. He literally has shouted down people for telling him that he "looks really fucking gay", when he really does look really fucking gay. He wants unwavering support and for no one to question why he looks like a faggot viking.

Raine also spergs up a mighty storm about what he feels gender is, tracing his gender issues back to bein bullied at naptime when he was a child.



> I was picked on during nap time, picked on during class time, and in fact I am sure my teacher didn’t like me. Mostly because everyone was trying to toughen me up. To make me into a real “boy”, that the bullying and the picking on would be relevant later because I’ll be able to “handle” myself. I would be strong enough to handle the world, starting in kindergarten apparently. After all, a young child should be fully prepared to handle the world at the age of five, right? After all, my mother claims I never told her how bad the bullying was, but I remember trying. However, when the adults at the school tell her one story, why would she listen to her son? I guess my gender identity is a long list of not listening, and vague hints at who I am without every getting a word in edge wise.



Gender is essentially something tied to problems he had fitting in with his mom, mates, and is basically a way to re-create himself because he is a whiny cunt as a male.



> I learned how to run away, my mother says it’s still a problem. Me running from tough situations, like the time the kids trapped me against a wall and threw rocks and branches at me. They knew I wouldn’t do anything back, but like my uncle said, it toughened me up. He also told me to fight back, and be a man. So one day I fought back, I took out one of the tough kids by choking him unconscious. Then I ran, because I was so ashamed of the fact I fought someone. I used violence to solve a problem. My mother had me talk with the kids parents, and I got in trouble. I get in trouble for being picked on for two years and being tired of it.







https://www.facebook.com/notes/raine-scott/my-gender-paper/10151761564806073
http://archive.md/u4TyF


> My Gender Paper
> Foreword : I am really proud of this essay I did this year on my gender identity.
> 
> 
> ...



This guy seems to like playing the victim as well. In this post on the NC bathroom bill he explains that someone yelled "gross" when he left the bathroom before, and that he was called a fag for wearing heels in public.  He didn't elaborate on whether the bathroom was a glory hole or not. He also recently came out as trans, however judging by this pic I think they knew at least 116 weeks ago.







Spoiler: Playing the victim














He even set up a YouCaring to solicit money so he could take care of his mom instead of work because he lost his job and then tied it to his mom having a broke leg. He also tied in some ableism by mixing in te difficulties of working with fibomyalgia.



> Raine's mom has since regained consciousness, but she's in a rehab facility waiting on her next surgery. Raine is struggling to get their footing and figure out a path forward. Bills pile up quickly and with both family members not working for the foreseeable future, things can go downhill fast. Though Raine is helping pursue workman's comp for their mom, it's uncertain when funds or support will actually get to them. Your help will also give Raine time to manage their existing health conditions, celiac disease and fibromyalgia. The support will also allow them time to find work accepting of Raine's nonbinary identity and medical concerns. Funds will also allow Raine enough time to address their mom's health care as she is looking at 5-6 months before she has mobility to do much of anything. Funds will also allow them the opportunity to set up their home to allow her to move out of a rehab facility. Raine has also been looking at moving her into a elder based apartment complex to better support her long term (this was originally the plan prior to any of this happening - an apartment with appropriate support will help with concerns like shoveling snow in winter, etc).



And he keeps begging...

http://archive.md/ujb9e


> Her workers comp has started to come in, but 300 dollars a week isn't enough to cover everything. I'm still struggling to find work, though I've applied to a lot of places. My grandparents are helping to repair some of the more costly issues, such as replacing our screen door and fixing the flooring by our door that got damaged due to a bad storm. I appreciate all the amazing support we've gotten. I've also been able to visit and fix my relationship with my grandparents in this time due to not being so stressed. You also gave me to the comfort to graduate on time and so much more! Shares are appreciated! Lots of love and thanks, so much gratitude to everyone!



And begging...

http://archive.md/G7RlU


> Hey all,
> I'm still applying to jobs. I just found out I didn't get one because someone had more customer service experience than me. I have tens years but okay.
> My mother had a doctor's appointment recently. She has 6 more weeks no walking. She's talked with disability and SSI, and it looks like she won't be getting it until October, and will only get around 200 a month.
> I know a lot have helped already, and I appreciate any shares.
> ...



Check how he starts the YouCaring
https://www.youcaring.com/raine-ship-559508
http://archive.md/pU7ro



Spoiler: Super volunteer and all-around wonderful human...













For all the whining he does about being out of work, his linkedin seems to indicate he has had consistent employment and his resume corroborates this, however some dates seem to be different on the two. Probably lying.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/rainescott



Spoiler: Resume









But yet he is worried about looking like a "raging tranny". I think he needs to shave his beard before he even looks like a tranny tbh.








Spoiler: Archives



Facebook - http://archive.md/DKGbF
Instagram - http://archive.md/9FJ8h
Linkedin - http://archive.md/rgvwr
YouCaring - http://archive.md/pU7ro


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2016)

I like how assholes like this say they "don't care" what people think of their fucked up gender and dressing like a Goodwill exploded onto them, and then they immediately start chimping out if you "misgender" them.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jul 22, 2016)

I was waiting for this thread. As always, good work @yawning sneasel. After this weekend, I will try to help and dig up some juicy tidbits on this exceptional individual.

Also, what the fuck are up with these trannies with full fucking beards now? Do they not give a shit about passing?


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 22, 2016)

He loves him some fat guys.





Btw, he's a furry.
*



*


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jul 23, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> He loves him some fat guys.
> 
> View attachment 118144
> 
> ...



So, the tldr is he is a chubby chasing, gender confused, unemployed, e-begging furry? I have a feeling the milk will be fruitful from this one.


----------



## 女鬼 (Jul 23, 2016)

I move how he calls himself no less than a "thaumaturge", probably in a bid to make himself sound cultured... then manages to spell it  wrong throughout his CV. 



 

Trying to use complicated words when you don't understand them makes you look stupid. 
Misspelling said words when the right spelling _is in the very definition you just copypasted_ makes you a  look like a fucking retard. 



yawning sneasel said:


> Btw, he's a furry.



What a surprise.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 23, 2016)

...is he still keeping his beard after identifying as tranny? He deserves to be called a faggot male.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Jul 23, 2016)

Raine seems to be having trouble figuring out why he can't get a job. Darling, it just might be because you are a pretend tranny with a beard.





https://www.facebook.com/raineship/posts/10153695496226220


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 23, 2016)

So, after all of that, I still have no idea if he's just a drag queen or a tranny.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 23, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> So, after all of that, I still have no idea if he's just a drag queen or a tranny.


I think he is just a weirdo that likes to take it from fat men.
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-7-22_22-51-47-png.118123/ 
People think Fire would be a good Trannywise  Pennywise impersonator.


----------



## Familiar Lupine (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I don't give a fuck what gender you wish to be. If you look male, don't get pissy when I address you as such the first time we meet. If you don't wish to be addressed as the gender you appear, then fucking change your look already.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe they can use all that money from ebegging to set up laser hair removal appointments to stop being "misgendered" as a faggot.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is their tumblr. If you're into fat guy porn, you'll love this. 

http://rainydazers.tumblr.com/


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jul 23, 2016)

I think my favorite story of his was the one about him being five years old and choking out a classmate. He appears to still be perplexed as to why rendering a child unconscious is frowned upon.


----------



## Familiar Lupine (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> He appears to still be perplexed as to why rendering a child unconscious is frowned upon.



How is this not a HorrorCow.....?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll take things only fire can fix for 100 Alex.

Gross.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 23, 2016)

Why can't gay dudes just be gay dudes without making transgender people look like lunatics?


----------



## muina (Jul 23, 2016)

I found the greatest example of a gay clown .


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 23, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Why can't gay dudes just be gay dudes without making transgender people look like lunatics?


Because you're transgender if (insert anything here)
In all seriousness, lunatics like this cannot loose out on all the potential pickle wrangling and attention that comes with the transgender title.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 23, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Because you're transgender if (insert anything here)
> In all seriousness, lunatics like this cannot loose out on all the potential pickle wrangling and attention that comes with the transgender title.



Oh fuck me. I totally forgot being gay wasn't trendy in social justice circles anymore.


----------



## Beholder (Jul 23, 2016)

That degree in communications is paying off big time as he stands behind the reception desk at a shitty hotel wishing he was the bearded member of Sailor Moon and dodging angry lesbians.

Should I be using "she"?  I don't even know what this guy / gal / snowflake wants people to think (s)he is.  And ze wonders why people misgender xim. My brain hurts.  I might juts default to "it" until I can figure it out.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jul 23, 2016)

Apparently his _thaumaturgy_ doesn't extend as far as correct spelling, even when he has actually cut-and-pasted from a dictionary and the correct spelling is right in front of him next to the incorrect spelling.






An "experienced education" is a nonsense phrase; wtf is "an _experienced_ education".  Does he mean _extensive_? _Thorough_? _Comprehensive_?

Bear in mind that this is a supposed PR professional that can't even get his CV/resume right.

Yet again, I don't think this guy is real MtF transsexual.  He's another furry that is misappropriating the transsexual identity and any good will that is being directed at transsexual people.  Fetishists like this know that the general public has little patience for people that claim to be foxes or wolves and that like to fuck and get fucked while wearing pantomime anthropomorphic animal suits.  Sympathy naturally and reasonably flows to those that have gender dysphoria and it is this vein of sympathy that fetishists like this are trying to misappropriate.

This guy has a "woman costume" just like he has a furry costume.  That is all.  He's also an attention-seeker that acts offended when he gets attention.  He's a pretentious asshole.

Edit: Apologies to @varvarstvo for (unintenionally) reproducing their post.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 23, 2016)

Beholder said:


> That degree in communications is paying off big time as he stands behind the reception desk at a shitty hotel wishing he was the bearded member of Sailor Moon and dodging angry lesbians.
> 
> Should I be using "she"?  I don't even know what this guy / gal / snowflake wants people to think (s)he is.  And ze wonders why people misgender xim. My brain hurts.  I might juts default to "it" until I can figure it out.


The way I see it, if you want to be called "she" online and be a woman- you should probably just say you are a woman for online purposes. I hear "trans women are women" a lot from this crowd... okay, fine, call yourself a woman then, why bring up your trans status?


----------



## Syukoshoeko (Jul 23, 2016)

He actually seems to claim to be bi-gender, so by that I think he means he's a guy and also a really really gay guy


----------



## drain (Jul 23, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> and that he was called a fag for wearing heels in public.



This dude is seriously dumb if he cannot grasp this simple concept: If you go out wearing something out of the norm, people will point and talk. Sometimes they will laugh. Sometimes they will throw rocks at you. But thats life. He's a fucking adult who cannot understand why anyone would call him a faggot if he leaves his house with a fucking thick beard and high heels. Incredible!



AnOminous said:


> I like how assholes like this say they "don't care" what people think of their fucked up gender and dressing like a Goodwill exploded onto them



In some screenshoot on the OP, he said that if we say to him 'don't give a fuck to what other people say about you', we're ERASING all the suffering he endured. So we can't misgender him, we can't tell him to take it easy and we can't call him a faggot. The mental gymnastics are strong with this one.



Ruin said:


> Why can't gay dudes just be gay dudes without making transgender people look like lunatics?




Being just a regular gay dude doesn't give him the proper opression points!

Quick edit: Yup, totally not a man with beard wearing women clothes! He's not a 'gay man' at all, guys!


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 23, 2016)

All the women that I know would sit for hours with some tweezers if they had an errant fine blonde hair on their face, making sure nothing was out of place. Some of these people would do a lot better emulating actual women.


----------



## MBrando's autistic twin (Jul 23, 2016)

Will he share the same fate as his lookalike Benjamin Raspail?


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 23, 2016)

Did he find his thread already?





EDIT: yea he did. his FB is on lockdown now.

This dude loves to play the victim, though. Here he is fishing for sympathy because someone called a man with a beard and wearing heels a faggot and tried to shove him into traffic lol



Spoiler









Here is the original story. It is funny how he tries to turn it into him puffing his chest as an activist



Spoiler


----------



## drain (Jul 23, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-7-23_13-52-7-png.118261/



I hope so.
And he is making me irrationally shudders at the mention of the term 'erasing'. These SJW trannies ruined the words 'problematic', 'bigot', 'privilege' and now 'erase/erasing' for me.

and fucking LOL at that Ruth person: "Boo hoo I don't get the respect I think I deserve wah wha." Go live under a rock then, you opressed individual.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 23, 2016)

The disability and gender shilling is real in this not-a-faggot.



Spoiler: Whining





















What is it with these people and wanting free money from the internet?





















Maybe this is why he needs free money from the internet...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 23, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The disability and gender shilling is real in this not-a-faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fibromyalgia, because life is a pain.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 23, 2016)

Beholder said:


> Should I be using "she"? I don't even know what this guy / gal / snowflake wants people to think (s)he is. And ze wonders why people misgender xim. My brain hurts. I might juts default to "it" until I can figure it out.


He claims to be bigender and insists on being referred to as "they."

I'm just glad he's not claiming to be a trans woman. Lord knows we have enough fake trans women.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 23, 2016)

This guy looks like if David Grohl wore Tumblr as a Halloween costume. 

Also he's not a woman.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 23, 2016)

Take it from a gay, this guy is nothing more than a tremendous faggot. Fag/Faggot/Fagself


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 24, 2016)

Uncanny


Spoiler: picture


----------



## cluelessly (Jul 24, 2016)

I love how these people's issues with oppression always boil down to "people laugh at me cause I dress like an idiot"


----------



## drain (Jul 25, 2016)

cluelessly said:


> I love how these people's issues with oppression always boil down to "people laugh at me cause I dress like an idiot"


Yes. And act like an idiot.
Seriously, the majority of lolcows cant understand this! If you act X, we will call you X! You have to be a special brand of retard if you cannot grasp this.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 25, 2016)

While at the carnival last night, boarding the ferris wheel, I said to myself : "hmmm I wonder what this guy taking my tickets would look like in a blue skirt."

I no longer have to wonder.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 30, 2016)

(https://archive.md/xHRRV)


----------



## Beholder (Jul 30, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> (https://archive.md/xHRRV)


More accurate answer:

Because looooook at meeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 4, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> (https://archive.md/xHRRV)


This tumblr post needs the Optimistic rating so badly.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 14, 2017)

Better tats than a certain other crazy transtrender we know about tbh


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 334316
> Better tats than a certain other crazy transtrender we know about tbh


@LordKaT I think he's a fan.


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 14, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> @LordKaT I think he's a fan.



I never knew me not liking the taste of cum would inspire a troon, but there you go.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 334316
> Better tats than a certain other crazy transtrender we know about tbh



Lol
He literally tattooed himself as a lolcow.


----------

